# Freeze tracks problem in Logic Pro X



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2017)

I am working on an orchestral project with multiple instances of East-West Play loaded, each hosting a single Hollywood Orchestral instrument and its articulations, e.g. Flute 1 on one instance, Oboe 1 on another etc. I need to freeze the tracks in order to get the piece to play as my computer can't handle playback of large orchestral templates otherwise. I use Peter Schwartz's SkiSwitcher 2 to both switch articulations and to apply CC data to all midi channels/articulations within a single instance, a script he calls CC Cloner. This script is apparently quite hard on system resources. I was having a problem with Logic locking up whenever I would try to freeze (or bounce-in-place) even one track. It would start the process and then just sit there with the Freezing Tracks progress bar not moving until I would have to force quit the programme. I got over this by unloading all instances of the CC Cloner script and then loading a few back which enabled me to freeze those tracks and then the rest like this a few at a time.

Then I bounced all tracks in place so that I could work exclusively with the audio tracks. However I realised I needed to go back to the midi version to make some tempo and other changes. In order to do so I had to unfreeze all the tracks. Now if I try to freeze them again using the method that worked before, i.e. unloading all the Scripter plugins and reloading them a few at a time and freezing just those tracks, Logic is locking up again even if I try to freeze only one track. However if I leave all the tracks frozen and unfreeze only a couple at a time, I can freeze them again without issue. I've experimented with this without even making any changes; once I unfreeze all the tracks I cannot get them to freeze again without Logic locking up despite using a method that worked perfectly before. The only thing that has changed is I now have all the BIP files on their own tracks as well as the midi ones so the track count is doubled. However I have tried turning those tracks off and even deleting them along with the BIP files, also turning off all Play instances apart from the track I'm trying to freeze, all to no avail. Logic still locks up whenever I try to freeze. I wonder if anyone can help with this because I'm pretty stumped and can't get on with the project until I can use this function. Thanks.

Edit: I just tried once again to bounce a single track in place instead of freezing it. The same thing happened, i.e. Logic locked up, but the file it created is 11.27 GB in size! It should be around 42 MB or so like the other BIP files. Logic seems to be trying to create enormous BIP (and probably Freeze) files for some reason which is possibly why it is locking up. What does this mean?


----------



## robh (Feb 18, 2017)

Your issues sound a bit like Morodiene's problem in this thread: Logic X re-freezing frozen tracks randomly
Maybe some clue in that thread will help you.

One thing I'll add is that you should try using project alternatives as a way of preserving a way to go back to edit the MIDI. It might save some BIP/freezing hassles.

Rob


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2017)

Many thanks Rob. I'll try both of those avenues.

Later: Ok, will definitely try project alternatives as that might save some headaches when I need to revert to earlier versions. However, not sure if it will be much of an improvement on saving different versions manually, which is what I have been doing. Will have to see how it goes.

Had a look through that thread. Yes, some helpful pointers there although the issue is a bit different - I don't mind any re-freezing, it's the locking up/hanging that I can't stand. The OP mentions deleting tracks when freezing causes the hang which seems to enable the process to move again. May try that, although undo-ing all those deletions will be a pain! Shooting in the dark a bit here..

Thinking about this some more, I did make some changes in the tempo track so perhaps this is making Logic try to freeze all tracks at the same time which causes it to hang, even though I am only turning on Freeze on one track. Is this likely?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2017)

Ok just ran another test. I went back in and tried to freeze 3 tracks in my project. Logic appeared to hang again with the Freeze progress bar staying static so based on what the OP said in that other thread, rather than force quit the programme I started to delete tracks one at a time from the bottom of the track list and sure enough, after a lot of deletions the progress bar began to move again. I then attempted to undo the deletions one by one which went ok for a while but then somehow the deletions (edits) just started undoing themselves right back to the start of the list, like Logic was possessed! Then I got the blessed spinning beach ball and logic crashed. Great.

However, although this isn't a viable workaround it does tell me that Logic is trying to freeze all the tracks even though I only choose a few and that once I reduce the track count enough, the machine can handle the process ok. I still ended up with only 3 freeze files at the end of it so the process of trying to freeze all the tracks must only be temporary. The same thing seems to be happening if I try to bounce a track in place and it hangs. The huge BIP file I mentioned above (11 GB) might represent a temporary process of bouncing the whole project before the final single file is produced. So I need to find some way to get Logic to freeze or bounce only one file at a time again, as it was apparently doing before. Any ideas or suggestions most welcome..

Next thing I'm going to try is to attempt to freeze a file and leave it alone to see if eventually it works through the freeze process. If it does I might try to freeze all the tracks at once deliberately to see if that takes the same amount of time. 

Gotta love all this troubleshooting. So much fun!


----------



## robh (Feb 18, 2017)

I ran a test of my own a few days ago, and had no trouble freezing 30-40 tracks in a project at once, but I don't use SkiSwitcher and very rarely Play. What caught my attention is the common thread between you and Morodiene which is Play and SkiSwitcher / ArtzID. Might be a good idea to do a few tests when you get the chance to freeze tracks using non-Play instruments, and then do a freeze test with Play and without SkiSwitcher.

Rob


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, that sounds like a good suggestion. However, I just managed to successfully freeze all the tracks! What I did this time was deleted all the Scripters bar one as before (easy to re-instate cos I've made presets of all the instances), turned off all Play instances and all tracks except the few I was attempting to freeze. I've done all that before but the difference this time was I made sure to select an audio track before pressing play (an old trick I know but one I had forgotten). Somehow this enabled Logic to only attempt to freeze the tracks I had chosen and I got through the whole project like that. Maybe it was that or maybe it was pure luck but now I have saved and backed up a working version with all my latest changes intact. Phew! Hopefully now I can get back to work on the actual music!

I may well run your tests anyway to see what happens because I'd like to be able to identify what the cause of the problem was, perhaps the Play/SkiSwitcher combination on my humble system. It would be good to know for future reference in case this happens again.

Thanks again for your help Rob.

Mark


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been getting some help with this from Peter Schwartz, the creator of SkiSwitcher. It looks like this issue is nothing to do with SkiSwitcher as Peter has tested it pretty thoroughly over the last few days. My project had some corruption due to certain factors and also it looks like there may well be a connection between freezing and BIP issues and Play/Logic (my own conclusion). Tests with no S.S. components loaded but just several incidents of Play had the same issues as I was reporting here. Having said that, I have been able to resume freezing and bouncing tracks with no problem on my current project, once I keep an audio track selected as I mentioned above. Perhaps this is coincidental but there it is!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> I've been getting some help with this from Peter Schwartz, the creator of SkiSwitcher. It looks like this issue is nothing to do with SkiSwitcher as Peter has tested it pretty thoroughly over the last few days. My project had some corruption due to certain factors and also it looks like there may well be a connection between freezing and BIP issues and Play/Logic (my own conclusion). Tests with no S.S. components loaded but just several incidents of Play had the same issues as I was reporting here. Having said that, I have been able to resume freezing and bouncing tracks with no problem on my current project, once I keep an audio track selected as I mentioned above. Perhaps this is coincidental but there it is!




It is true that Play sometimes does not deal well with offline bouncing, which freeze tracks is a form of.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 22, 2017)

Can't see how to quote a post.. what am I missing?

It's good to have that confirmed Jay. And you were right about the project being corrupted (you may not remember saying that!) However this behaviour showed up for Peter in spades even with a brand new project.

I always do my final bouncing in real time - this problem has only ever showed up when trying to freeze or bounce in place, both of which are offline. Interesting. I wonder why?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> Can't see how to quote a post.. what am I missing?
> 
> It's good to have that confirmed Jay. And you were right about the project being corrupted (you may not remember saying that!) However this behaviour showed up for Peter in spades even with a brand new project.
> 
> I always do my final bouncing in real time - this problem has only ever showed up when trying to freeze or bounce in place, both of which are offline. Interesting. I wonder why?



its an issue with Play, not Logic. EW advises real time bouncing.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes I know however I have to freeze or bounce in place to get my projects to play back without overloads beyond a certain track count. However if I take it slowly and freeze a limited number of tracks at a time using the above method, it seems to work ok. I bounce each region in place one-by-one once I've finished working with the midi tracks. Then I bounce the final mix using those audio tracks only. Works fine generally, apart from this recent hiccup.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 22, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> Yes I know however I have to freeze or bounce in place to get my projects to play back without overloads beyond a certain track count. However if I take it slowly and freeze a limited number of tracks at a time using the above method, it seems to work ok. I bounce each region in place one-by-one once I've finished working with the midi tracks. Then I bounce the final mix using those audio tracks only. Works fine generally, apart from this recent hiccup.




Sounds like you are a bit underpowered. How about if you freeze everything BUT Play and work that way?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 22, 2017)

I have to say, I ran into the strangest behavior while testing out MM's template, with and without SkiSwitcher stuff in the mix, as well as in a from-scratch template I built using exclusively Play plugins -- and without SS stuff. For example, with just a few instances of Play, freezing tracks worked fine. But after adding a few more, freezing would only proceed for a few bars and then stop dead. After several minutes (sometimes as much as 1/2 hour) into this exciting inactivity, I opened the force quit window -- but it didn't indicate that Logic wasn't responding.

Then I noticed something... most of the time when this occurred, the freeze progress bar wasn't visible. Turns out it was hiding behind the arrange window. And when I moved the window out of the way so as to reveal the hidden progress bar... (drum roll please) voila! The freeze would complete. Go figure.

Or as Gilbert Gottfried would say, "go over there and figure".

So at least I was able to rule out SkiSwitcher stuff as being culprit in this. But after reading your posts, Jay, I have to ask, WTF is up with Play? GAH!


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Sounds like you are a bit underpowered. How about if you freeze everything BUT Play and work that way?



Ah, finally got the Quote (Reply) thing!

You're right but no more than a lot of people with less than optimal systems I think. That's why the ability to freeze tracks was invented by the great and wise DAW developers in the first place! I may look at that down the line a bit, especially the possibility of using VEP instead of Logic to host my samples but for now, stubborn chap that I am, I'm determined to get my system working as well as possible with its inherent limitations.

Not sure what you mean by freezing everything but Play - is that possible? I mean all the tracks in my orchestral template are using Play and the whole point of freezing a track is to temporarily disable any plugins etc. to save resources. So I don't see how you can selectively freeze elements of a track. Or am I missing something here?



Peter Schwartz said:


> I have to say, I ran into the strangest behavior while testing out MM's template, with and without SkiSwitcher stuff in the mix, as well as in a from-scratch template I built using exclusively Play plugins -- and without SS stuff. For example, with just a few instances of Play, freezing tracks worked fine. But after adding a few more, freezing would only proceed for a few bars and then stop dead. After several minutes (sometimes as much as 1/2 hour) into this exciting inactivity, I opened the force quit window -- but it didn't indicate that Logic wasn't responding.
> 
> Then I noticed something... most of the time when this occurred, the freeze progress bar wasn't visible. Turns out it was hiding behind the arrange window. And when I moved the window out of the way so as to reveal the hidden progress bar... (drum roll please) voila! The freeze would complete. Go figure.
> 
> ...



Yes I had the same thing with Force Quit - no indication that Logic wasn't responding. Then as I said above I got the progress bar to move again by deleting tracks one by one from the bottom of the list until it picked up. So freezing doesn't seem to cause Logic to hang or lock up, it's more like it's trying to freeze everything at once which seems to take forever under these conditions, i.e. with multiple Play instances loaded. So reduce the track count, even during the Freeze process, and off it goes again.

I had the Freeze window visible and on top all the time during my experiences of this behaviour so that's different to yours. However another user has reported having to, and I quote, 'wiggle the mouse around' while trying to bounce a project using Play/Logic in order to get it to complete! The weirdness keeps getting weirder it seems!

Yeah, this really is something that EW ought to look at. I know they recommend real-time bouncing in part because as Jay says Play doesn't like off-line however that does create problems for those of us (and I'm sure we are legion!) who rely on the ability to freeze and bounce in place in order to be able to work with Logic at all once the load is heavy enough. GAH indeed!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> However another user has reported having to, and I quote, 'wiggle the mouse around' while trying to bounce a project using Play/Logic in order to get it to complete!





Are you !&$*@#&! kidding me? 

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!

OMG...

A few weeks ago I did a full orchestral arrangement on a 14 minute-long track, so of course there was no WAY I was going to realtime bounce all of those tracks, right? So... There I was trying to offline bounce them and... I have to say, I thought I was gonna go totally batshit nuts because bounces wouldn't complete unless, as I discovered, I moved... the mouse... in circles... on the screen...

This didn't happen on every track, but now that I think of it... it was just on my Play-based tracks. OMG!

OK, that puts the nail in the coffin of Play 5. Hopefully I can downdate to the previous version. What a POS!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> This didn't happen on every track, but now that I think of it... it was just on my Play-based tracks. OMG!
> 
> OK, that puts the nail in the coffin of Play 5. Hopefully I can downdate to the previous version. What a POS!



Oh please. Send the play tracks to auxes with audio tracks with those busses as their inputs in your template just one time, arm the audio tracks and hit record, and Bob is your uncle.

Play 5 is so vastly superior to Play 4 in every other way, you would be throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Pfffft! No freekin' way. I'm not going to change my workflow to accommodate an "updated" plugin that (to be honest) doesn't show any significant upside to the previous version. So yeah, OK, maybe samples load faster. That's just not an issue. Nope, going back.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Ahhhhh. There it is.... Come home to daddy...


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Hmm. So is this just a Play 5 thing then? I love the faster loading times but that's cos I'm still using a HD . Come to think of it though I didn't get any of these issues on older Play versions, but then I was only using BIP, not Freeze.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Just uninstalled 5 and I'm back on this. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm confused - 4.3.5 for 32-bit only? Yeah, be interested to hear how that works.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Bad choice on Peter's part IMHO. He will soon see.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Didn't mean that last post to sound sarcastic. The two sentences were meant to be separate. I am confused about the 32-bit reference as I used 4.3.5 in Logic 64 bit with no problems before. And I _am_ interested to see if trying to freeze tracks works better with that version! Hope that's clear..


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

@MarcusMaximus, regarding 32-bit... I don't know what that's about. Play 4 has worked absolutely fine for years and years in Logic and in VEPro. Still does now that I've re-installed it.

@Ashermusic, other than faster sample loading times (again, not an issue here) I see only downsides if offline bouncing is fubarred, now confirmed. I'm now bouncing and freezing tracks "with aplomb" (as they say) with Play 4. So, bad choice?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep, because one day, probably in the not too distant future, Logic will have an update, or AU will have an update, or VE Pro will have an update, and Play 4.35 will no longer work. And a simple Google search will reveal how many people did not find Play 4 to be stable or efficient to Play 5.

Anyway, while I am not the workflow police, the way I outlined is vastly superior to offline bouncing for ALL software instruments for several reasons IMHO and if it is set up in your template, you only have to do it once. 

The only time I offline bounce is with a 45 minute voice over


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Jay, but I'll deal with the future when it's here. And even when the Play future wants to hit me square in the face with a coconut cream pie, I can still continue to use Play 4. Here's a perfect example of me not heeding my own advice: never update unless there's an absolutely compelling reason to do so. Result: I got hit in the face with a coconut cream pie.

Meanwhile, I've never had an issue with Play 4 -- other than all of the outstanding issues that they never addressed (and still haven't addressed with Play 5!) I'm aware that many people have had issues with it, some who hated it with a passion. I couldn't appreciate that, and it always puzzled me. But if their reasons were anything like what I'm feeling now, I finally get it.

@MarcusMaximus, in the time I've taken to post this I've successfully frozen all of the woodwind parts in the example file you sent me using Play 4. So I think that's your solution. But what comes as a huge relief to me is that SkiSwitcher has played no role in any of the difficulties you've been having. Whew!  That's because there have been lots of shifting sands... Updates to Logic, updates to Play, and even most recently, updates to SkiSwitcher.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Here's a perfect example of me not heeding my own advice: never update unless there's an absolutely compelling reason to do so. .



My advice is always update unless there is a compelling reason _not_ to do so, like everybody is reporting problems 

Seems like you found a compelling reason in this case, but for me, since certain FX plug-ins react quite differently during online vs offline bouncing I don't do so much. 

And yes, the biggest complaint with Play 4 was the load times. Also, be aware, although I know you don't care, a lot of the newer EW libraries require Play 5 and will not run with Play 4.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

That's very interesting Peter, freezing with aplomb! How cool! (pun intended). I take Jay's point about possible issues with future updates but that is a significant discovery here. Will I go back to 4.3.5? Not sure but at least the option is there. More importantly though, it clearly points to a specific issue with Play 5 re. the whole off-line bouncing/freezing thing. And just to re-iterate, I always bounce in real time for the final mix. However I do need both Freeze and BIP to be functional in order to work with my system.

Jay, not sure if you mean that your suggested workflow would likely be better for those two functions, or was it more for a general setup?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> My advice is always update unless there is a compelling reason _not_ to do so, like everybody is reporting problems



OK, we'll have to hash this out in a phone conversation (and get nowhere fast LOL!) 

This experience is enough for me to avoid any future Play purchases. Yes, their stuff sounds great, but there are tons of other choices out there.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

MarcusMaximus said:


> That's very interesting Peter, freezing with aplomb! How cool! (pun intended). I take Jay's point about possible issues with future updates but that is a significant discovery here. Will I go back to 4.3.5? Not sure but at least the option is there. More importantly though, it clearly points to a specific issue with Play 5 re. the whole off-line bouncing/freezing thing. And just to re-iterate, I always bounce in real time for the final mix. However I do need both Freeze and BIP to be functional in order to work.
> 
> Jay, not sure if you mean that your suggested workflow would likely be better for those two functions, or was it more for a general setup?



I think it is better also, for general workflow, especially stem creation. And as I say, certain FX plug-ins seem to me to react differently offline than online.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Right, thanks for clarifying. Will check it out as a possible method going forward.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Marcus, as you know, I spent many hours trying to troubleshoot your template and project. Had I only been aware of this Play 5 vs. Play 4 behavior ab initio we could have both had lots more time to... to... Oh, I dunno, complain about other stuff? LOL! At this point, seeing what I'm seeing here in terms of 100% improvement in the issues we've been discussing, I'd highly suggest downdating to Play 4. I don't see how it can hurt.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> OK, we'll have to hash this out in a phone conversation (and get nowhere fast LOL!)
> 
> This experience is enough for me to avoid any future Play purchases. Yes, their stuff sounds great, but there are tons of other choices out there.



I understand hat point of view and since I no longer work for them, will not argue against it other than to say i feel differently and that Doug will now remove you from his annual Xmas party invitation list


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the first I'm hearing about... [sniffle] parties I haven't been invited to.  But that's OK. At the end of the day, all I really care about is that my stuff works, and that I can get through a track without having to move my mouse in circles to do an offline bounce.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> Marcus, as you know, I spent many hours trying to troubleshoot your template and project. Had I only been aware of this Play 5 vs. Play 4 behavior ab initio we could have both had lots more time to... to... Oh, I dunno, complain about other stuff? LOL! At this point, seeing what I'm seeing here in terms of 100% improvement in the issues we've been discussing, I'd highly suggest downdating to Play 4. I don't see how it can hurt.



Ok Peter and many thanks again for your time and your determination in tracking down the true culprit, which it looks like you have. I'll have to think about downgrading Play. It's a balance between the faster load times which as I say is significant for me and a preference for staying up to date on the one hand, and having to find ways around this infuriating behaviour when trying to freeze tracks on the other. What it will probably come down to is whether the stable point I do seem to have reached with it functioning for now lasts or not.

I feel for you not being invited to those parties but if you feel like it the next time one comes around, you can always drop me a line and we can complain about those lack of invites together!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> This is the first I'm hearing about... [sniffle] parties I haven't been invited to.  But that's OK. At the end of the day, all I really care about is that my stuff works, and that I can get through a track without having to move my mouse in circles to do an offline bounce.



Anyway, I have let EW know that this is a big deal for some users and hopefully a Play 5 update will fix it.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Anyway, I have let EW know that this is a big deal for some users and hopefully a Play 5 update will fix it.


Excellent. Many thanks Jay!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Jay. That's a good deed done for the day! And @MarcusMaximus, you're very welcome!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Marcus and Peter, it turns out that the issues with Play 5 and offline bouncing that EW can verify are different than what you experienced and they cannot reproduce it. Would you be so kind as to email me and I will give you a link where you can send your zipped Logic projects that demonstrate this?

[email protected]

And will somebody please refer me to a good psychiatrist in L.A. who can figure out why I continue to care about EW and get involved with this when I am no longer on the payroll?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

It's a classic case of menschiness.

Reproducing the problem is easy... Logic 10.3.0 or Logic 10.3.1. 

• Starting with a completely bank project, load up, say, 12 - 20 Play instances with basic stuff like EWQLO. No need to get fancy. In fact, you can just create one track, load up a patch, and duplicate it many times.

• Freeze track 1 only and hit play. It will probably work.

• Unfreeze track 1, then freeze it again. This time, freezing will likely take forever unless you:
- move the mouse constantly, or...
- move the main page window below the freeze progress bar's window.

• Unfreeze that track. Then freeze 5 or 6 tracks and hit play. Same as above... move the mouse or move the window.

• You can also try freezing all of the tracks at once and see what happens.

One thing to keep tabs on is the Freeze folder itself. Watch how it populates with files (and their file sizes) as the Freezing operations take place. 

That's all there is to it. It's not specific to my projects. The behavior can be reproduced from scratch as described above.

Thanks Mr. Mensch!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Peter.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Marcus and Peter, it turns out that the issues with Play 5 and offline bouncing that EW can verify are different than what you experienced and they cannot reproduce it. Would you be so kind as to email me and I will give you a link where you can send your zipped Logic projects that demonstrate this?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> And will somebody please refer me to a good psychiatrist in L.A. who can figure out why I continue to care about EW and get involved with this when I am no longer on the payroll?



I will do that Jay. Sounds like Peter has given you a thorough run-down though. Bear in mind the issue occurs with freezing more than off-line bouncing, though sometimes that too. Yes I know they are sort of the same thing but there might be a few key differences in terms of reproducing the problem. 

As regards your second request, I might be able to help you there as my 'day job' is in that area! Hey, we could do a swap - some therapy sessions for a few Logic 1-1's!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)

I was pretty focused on freezing there. But yeah... Jay, you can substitute "offline bouncing" for "freezing" in the steps-to-reproduce for any one track.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

I just tried it following your steps, Peter, and I can _totally_ reproduce this with Logic Pro X 10.3.1, both with freezing and with offline bouncing. 

i sent them a project.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2017)

Aaaannnndddd......EW just sent me a beta that fixes this issue!


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I just tried it following your steps, Peter, and I can _totally_ reproduce this with Logic Pro X 10.3.1, both with freezing and with offline bouncing.
> 
> i sent them a project.



Wow!



Ashermusic said:


> Aaaannnndddd......EW just sent me a beta that fixes this issue!



And wow!


----------



## samphony (Feb 23, 2017)

Peter Schwartz said:


> It's a classic case of menschiness.
> 
> Reproducing the problem is easy... Logic 10.3.0 or Logic 10.3.1.
> 
> ...


Mensch Mayer


----------

